# Y'a t'il enfin une solutions aux GPU PASCAL sous Sierra ?



## lekksou95 (8 Mars 2017)

Bonjour,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum mais pas nouveau dans les hackintosh , j'ai eu mon précédent hackintosh qui a très très bien fonctionné de osX lion jusqu'a el captain , apres j'ai du repasser a windows puis j'ai changé ma carte graphique pour une GTX1060 (Gpu Pascal) (j'etais sous gtx 660 avant) et la commencent les problèmes (graphiques) j'ai un superbe ecran 4k mais avec la résolution bloqué en 1280x1024 , avec les effets visuel en moins et les glitches et artefacs visuels en +

j'ai tenté les 2  méthodes vu sur le forum tonymacx86 et les autres forums anglais de hackintosh , j'ai installé les web drivers de Nvidia , j'ai modifié le config.plist pour ajouter au boot clover le "nvidia_drv=1" mais rien , toujours bloqué en resolution basse , carte graphique non reconnue , j'ai tenté avec le gpu du processeur (hd 4600) et la parfait tout est bien reconnu dans "a propos du mac" 

alors je viens vous demander si quelqu'un d'entre vous a enfin trouvé une solution a ces problèmes sous sierra ou el captain


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mars 2017)

Bonjour

Malheureusement, Nvidia n'a toujours pas fourni de pilote Mac pour cette génération. 

Pour le moment et jusqu'à nouvel ordre, il n'y a aucun moyen d'utiliser ces cartes dans un hackintosh.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Mars 2017)

Non, et je doute qu'il y en ai un jour malheureusement. 
Le fait est que ces cartes ne seraient possibles à mettre que dans l'ancien Mac Pro "tour alu". Déclaré obsolète par Apple il y a quelques temps. Donc si Nvidia lançait des drivers spécifiquement pour supporter ces cartes, ils seraient clairement adressés à la communauté Hackintosh. Et je doute que Nvidia souhaite se lancer publiquement là dedans.


----------



## wip (27 Mars 2017)

C'est pas parce que que Apple déclare les MacPro Alu "obsolète" qu'ils le sont... Et en tant que possesseur d'une telle machine (dont je suis ravi), j'attends avec impatience ces drivers .

PS: D'ailleurs, c'est un bon moyen pour Apple de tuer les hackintosh sur le long terme. Mais je ne suis pas sur qu'Apple en sorte gagnant... Personnellement, plutôt que de me monter un Hackintosh, je pense de plus en plus à aller sur Windows...


----------



## edenpulse (27 Mars 2017)

Ce Mac Pro supporte-t-il officiellement macOS Sierra surtout ? (sans bidouilles) C'est ça aussi la question.


----------



## wip (27 Mars 2017)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ce Mac Pro supporte-t-il officiellement macOS Sierra surtout ? (sans bidouilles) C'est ça aussi la question.


Voici la réponse 

Mais je suis resté sous Captain, et j'ai aucune raison de changer pour le moment.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Mars 2017)

Oui voilà. Donc pour faire tourner cette carte sur ton Mac Pro ( le dernier qui est capable d'accepter ces cartes donc) il faudrait que Nvidia crée des drivers pour une version de macOS "ancienne" pour du matériel considéré "obsolète" par Apple. Peu de chances donc...


----------



## polyzargone (27 Mars 2017)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oui voilà. Donc pour faire tourner cette carte sur ton Mac Pro ( le dernier qui est capable d'accepter ces cartes donc) il faudrait que Nvidia crée des drivers pour une version de macOS "ancienne" pour du matériel considéré "obsolète" par Apple.



Euh… Non, pas du tout ! 

Les MacPro 2010 sont compatibles avec Sierra donc ils pourraient très bien accueillir une GTX 10xx ! D'ailleurs, où as-tu vu que les MacPro 2010 sont considérés comme obsolètes par Apple ? (la liste est disponible ici).

En fait, rien n'a changé, le marché est toujours là. Ça ne dépend *que* de NVIDIA.

Après, on ne va pas se mentir, c'est quand même mal parti mais qui sait  ?



wip a dit:


> PS: D'ailleurs, c'est un bon moyen pour Apple de tuer les hackintosh sur le long terme. Mais je ne suis pas sur qu'Apple en sorte gagnant...



Faut pas tout mélanger non plus .

Apple n'a jamais développé de kext pour les cartes NVIDIA récentes et Apple n'en utilise pas dans ses Mac. Du coup, elle n'y perdra absolument rien s'il n'y a pas de support pour les cartes Pascal. 

Apple n'a rien à voir là-dedans, Apple s'en moque des Hackintosh et si elle avait voulu y mettre un terme, ça fait bien longtemps qu'elle l'aurait fait.

Et enfin, pour tuer les Hackintosh, il y a des moyens bien plus efficaces et radicaux .


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> Du coup, elle n'y perdra absolument rien s'il n'y a pas de support pour les cartes Pascal.


C'est bien ce que je voulais dire (mais en m'exprimant mal, j'en conviens) .
Je me demandais même si Apple n'incitait pas un peu Nvidia à ne rien dévelloper...


----------



## polyzargone (28 Mars 2017)

Je crois surtout qu'Apple n'en a rien à faire .

Parce que concrètement, il n'y a que les MacPro Alu (officiellement) et les Hackintosh (officieusement) qui peuvent avoir besoin des webdrivers. Deux catégories qui ne représentent vraiment mais alors vraiment rien en volume.

Quand on y pense, c'est même étonnant qu'NVIDIA ait continué à développer des drivers aussi longtemps pour si peu de gens et du coup, on peut se demander pourquoi ils ne le feraient pas pour les Pascal.

On va dire qu'ils prennent leur temps .


----------



## wip (28 Mars 2017)

Certes, les Macpro Alu sont interressés, mais il y a aussi les Hackintosh. Et sans ces drivers, les hackintosh seront de moins en moins interressants. Et là, ça peut arranger Apple...


----------



## polyzargone (28 Mars 2017)

Non mais ce que je veux dire en fait, c'est que les Hackintosh, Apple s'en cogne totalement. Ce n'est pas et ce n'a jamais été une menace pour leur business. Donc il ne faut pas croire qu'elle fasse quoique ce soit, directement ou indirectement, pour les "tuer".

On peut même voir les choses dans l'autre sens : les Hackintosh sont au contraire un moyen détourné d'enfermer des utilisateurs dans l'écosystème Apple alors qu'ils n'auraient probablement jamais acheté un Mac. Les Hackintosh, dans une très faible mesure certes, contribuent également à faire grossir la part de marché de macOS et souvent, ils sont utilisés avec des iDevices/Services Apple.

C'est parfaitement négligeable mais mine de rien, Apple gagne un peu d'argent grâce aux Hackintosh .


----------



## wip (29 Mars 2017)

polyzargone a dit:


> les Hackintosh sont au contraire un moyen détourné d'enfermer des utilisateurs dans l'écosystème Apple alors qu'ils n'auraient probablement jamais acheté un Mac.


A voir, mais je vois surtout des gens qui n'achètent plus de Mac et passent aux Hackintosh personnellement...


----------



## polyzargone (29 Mars 2017)

wip a dit:


> A voir, mais je vois surtout des gens qui n'achètent plus de Mac et passent aux Hackintosh personnellement...



Oui, c'est certain et j'en vois passer tout les jours .

Mais il faut quand même relativiser car ça ne représente vraiment pas grand chose par rapport au nombre de Mac qui se vendent chaque trimestre.

On parle d'une centaine de milliers de gens qui passent au Hacktintosh (en comptant trèèèèèèèès large) contre plusieurs millions de Mac vendus.

N'oublions pas non plus que ce sont les portables qui se vendent le plus et que malheureusement côté Hackintosh, c'est soit beaucoup plus compliqué, soit ça n'a pas beaucoup d'intérêt (principalement à cause du fait qu'on ne peut pas profiter des CG NVIDIA ou AMD et qu'on doit se contenter du GPU Intel intégré).


----------



## polyzargone (6 Avril 2017)

Il ne faut jamais douter  !

Pascal est officiellement supporté et arrive bientôt !



> *Open to Mac Community*
> 
> Speaking of users, we’re also making the new TITAN Xp open to the Mac  community with new Pascal drivers, coming this month. For the first  time, this gives Mac users access to the immense horsepower delivered by  our award-winning Pascal-powered GPUs.





​


----------



## nicolasf (6 Avril 2017)

J'allais le dire… :-D

Enfin, en effet ! Si vous voulez la version française : https://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/0...pilotes-macos-pour-ses-nouvelles-cartes-98047


----------



## gradou (7 Avril 2017)

La semaine prochaine !!!!


----------



## melaure (7 Avril 2017)

Magnifique !!!


----------



## Yellocabbb (8 Avril 2017)

qqun veut une GTX 970....?


----------



## Yellocabbb (10 Avril 2017)

On va tout de même attendre les premiers retours avant de se lancer mais c'est une très bonne nouvelle pour le hack et le mac en général. Le premier qui essaye nous fait un feedback.


----------



## nicolasf (11 Avril 2017)

C'est sorti ! https://www.macg.co/materiel/2017/04/nvidia-publie-les-pilotes-macos-pour-ses-nouvelle-cartes-98086

A priori, y a encore quelques bugs, notamment le mode Night Shift qui ne fonctionne plus. Mieux vaut être patient, je dirais…


----------



## Yellocabbb (15 Avril 2017)

Euh surement une erreur sur le site mais je viens de commander une 1070 strix Asus a 172€. On verra ce que ça donne. CDiscount. Sautez dessus


----------

